# Chains for Ariens / Carlisle Xtrac deep lug tires... what do you like?



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

I have a new Ariens 24 SHO and I had hoped to use some old chains from a previous unit but they don't fit and it's more than just adding a couple links. So I need some new chains... 

The tire is Kenda 16X4.8-8 and deep heavy lugs, they look very similar to the Carlisle Xtrac 4.8/8.

The Ariens tire chains are ladder type, so the chain fits within the tread, they may be a little less aggressive than other options with less bouncing. Are they better suited for AutoTurn?

There are more aggressive chains that are "net" style so that the chain fits over the treads. And another style that has a "zig-wag" pattern that will also ride on top of the treads.

So... do I just make my decision easy and order the Ariens brand? Also, does anyone know if these are the same as the Peerless 1065256?

Or do you like the more aggressive net or zig-zig types?

thanks in advance.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't have auto-turn, but I use Grizzler brand "net-type" chains on my XTrac and they are super.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

trellis said:


> So... do I just make my decision easy and order the Ariens brand? Also, does anyone know if these are the same as the Peerless 1065256?



I can't speak to the chains for your size tires, but I just received some Ariens chains that I bought through Home Depot and they were Peerless.


I'm pretty sure they are "Ariens" chains because they were drop shipped from Ariens and had their part no. on the Peerless box.....


I decided to go through Home Depot because they were less expensive than ordering through Ariens. 


I also decided to go with Ariens because those I bought from another site last year were way too big, even though they were called out as fitting my tire size.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

When I started to search for chains, the Ariens were out of stock so I placed an order for the Peerless chains. They should be easy to return if they don't fit, and they were much less $$ so it was worth giving them a try. But after ordering I started to wonder about the other designs. Hopefully they will work... or not.

Also, knu2xs I just added the weight bar today and the balance seems much better but still relatively easy to navigate. I just need the ArmorSkids to arrive and a little snow to give it another try.

thanks again for the help.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

> but I use Grizzler brand "net-type" chains on my XTrac and they are super.


Thanks, the Grizzler net style do look like the nicest build. The one hangup that I have is whether it effects Autoturn so I may need to work myself up to them if the old style chains don't add enough grip.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

trellis said:


> I have new Ariens 24 SHO and I had hoped to have used some chains from a previous unit but they don't fit and it's more than just adding a couple links. So I need some new chains...
> 
> The tire is 16X4.8-8 and deep heavy lugs, they look very similar to the Carlisle Xtrac 4.8/8.
> 
> ...



======================================================


Do you still have the old snow mule? if so perhaps changing the wheels may be simpler?? 

If not you could use the old chains and simply purchase chain repair parts to add links as you would need a small snow chain repair tool and a pair of small bolt cutters.

The snow chain repair tool is worth every penny by the way, I say that as I have one and it works well. 

I loaded the tires up on my JD LA115 with windshield washer fluid after I had the snow chains as it could not get out of its own way let alone work its way in to the snow pack with my fat backside and 82 pounds of suitcase weights as the LA115 only had power to one axle at any time with the tuff torque 46 transmission and 2.9 HP at the rear axles.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Here's where I ended with my chains for an Ariens 24 SHO 921050

I found that the Ariens tire chains #7260180 were too big and I'd likely have to do some clipping of links beyond the normal couple that are always included for adjustment. The tire on the 921050 and I believe all of the current Platinum is a KENDA 16-4.80-8. The recommended chains 7260180 are actually Peerless 1065356 which are designed for a wider tire than 4.80, even the Ariens website lists it for 16 X 5 AND 16 X 6.5 TIRES. Honestly with a little clipping it could be made to fit...but just ok. My guess is that they wanted a tire chain that would fit all of their current models up to the Pro line with a 6.50 diameter not just the 4.80 of the thinner Platinum line.

Fortunately the Ariens was out of stock when I first started to look so I also ordered a Peerless chain and tensioner that was made for the 16x4.80-8 tire and that is model #1065256 and the tensioner#QG20030. And these are a much better fit. Also they have additional cross chains so they more evenly fit between almost every 2 lugs. The longer chain in the photo is the #1065256 which is the one I kept. Since it didn't drape as far over the tire like the one for the wider tire, it fit much more tight than the shorter one (it makes sense once you install it). Also, if at all possible put the snowblower up on a block or tilt it on its' bucket so that you can spin the tire, it's makes the install much than just rolling over the chain.

A side benefit was that the #1065256 + the tensioner was much less expensive than the one that didn't fit.

Ok I spent way too much time on tire chains...


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

trellis said:


> Here's where I ended with my chains for an Ariens 24 SHO 921050
> 
> I found that the Ariens tire chains #7260180 were too big and I'd likely have to do some clipping of links beyond the normal couple that are always included for adjustment. The tire on the 921050 and I believe all of the current Platinum is a KENDA 16-4.80-8. The recommended chains 7260180 are actually Peerless 1065356 which are designed for a wider tire than 4.80, even the Ariens website lists it for 16 X 5 AND 16 X 6.5 TIRES. Honestly with a little clipping it could be made to fit...but just ok. My guess is that they wanted a tire chain that would fit all of *their current models up to the Pro line with a 6.50 diameter *not just the 4.80 of the thinner Platinum line.
> 
> ...



I weighed actually changing to wider tires/wheels on my new 28 Pro searching for chains. At this point, I am putting off chains until I have experience with the machine in heavy wet snow. But above you mentioned that the Pro line has 16X6.5 tires. No, I did not research all the Pro line but I can assure you that my 28 Pro has 16X4.8 tires.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

>But above you mentioned that the Pro line has 16X6.5 tires. No, I did not research all the Pro line but I can assure you that my 28 Pro has 16X4.8 tires.

You are correct, I saw a 32 Pro with 6.5 tires (these are stock) and assumed they all did.

thanks


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

foggysail said:


> I weighed actually changing to wider tires/wheels on my new 28 Pro searching for chains. At this point, I am putting off chains until I have experience with the machine in heavy wet snow. But above you mentioned that the Pro line has 16X6.5 tires. No, I did not research all the Pro line but I can assure you that my 28 Pro has 16X4.8 tires.



The pro28 tires gives more traction i think you will find mr foggy chains are not needed
the wider tires are because the machine weighs alot more skinny tall=== best traction


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Interesting that the 28 hydro EFI Pro also lists 6.5 tires:

https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/professional/hydro-pro-28-efi

Several other models too. Same concept though that #1065256 fits the 4.80 better whereas the other seems to be a one size fits all.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Unfortunately since I leave a layer on top of gravel and I also have a long icy sidewalk I do need chains. I've done this with other blowers in the same situation, I give it a try, but eventually I put on chains and it's a big help. I think it all depends upon the situation.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

With ice and hardpack, wider tires will help as will lower tire pressure. They'll have more footprint to grab with. Narrow tires dig in better, but that only helps in slush, wet snow and other surfaces you can / want to dig through. It's quite possible you'll still need chains, but if your area to clear is fairly flat, you might not given the right tire / size / pressure combo.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

On a similar note, i have found that switching the recommend tire/wheel setup from right to left gave me more traction. Seemed like having the trough in the front, instead of the peak of the "V" makes it harder for the tires to spin, and thus gives me more traction. I asked Carlisle Tires about this idea, and they disagreed with me ! Ah, what do they know about tires anyways ! LOL


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

well done!

I was curious about that too, although was not as proactive... I didn't switch mine around. I wonder how much testing is done on tread designs or does it just end up in the marketing department and whichever one looks cool wins?


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm sure they do some testing, but they probably go with what works best on average. It's entirely possible that turning them backwards will work better in some conditions but worse in others. So it might work for some people, but not all.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

trellis said:


> well done!
> 
> I was curious about that too, although was not as proactive... I didn't switch mine around. I wonder how much testing is done on tread designs or does it just end up in the marketing department and whichever one looks cool wins?



On a car it makes sense to have the peak in front, but going 2 MPH, it makes much more sense our way. Engineers always want to change things to make them better...drives my wife nuts ! We still have quite a few our our small appliances from our wedding shower, and most of the manufacturers are no longer in business ! Long live the Engineer ! Or, the wanna-be Engineer- which makes up the non-Engineers on this forum.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

rslifkin said:


> I'm sure they do some testing, but they probably go with what works best on average. It's entirely possible that turning them backwards will work better in some conditions but worse in others. So it might work for some people, but not all.



I've had many blowers and the ariens with wide tires they 100% sucked same driveway Iam doing for 40 yrs
nothing is even close to the traction i get now with the 16x4.8 in all conditions
even the wide tires and chains not even close
tall has more downforce in all conditions


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

1132le said:


> The pro28 tires gives more traction i think you will find mr foggy chains are not needed
> the wider tires are because the machine weighs alot more skinny tall=== best traction



I will soon be able to comment with experience sometime in February after storms. But wide tires vs skinny tires? Skinny tires the best? How did you come to that conclusion. OK, a skinny tire will have greater friction/sqin but there is a greater surface area on the pavement with a wider tire. Do you ever see race cars with skinny rear drive tires?

When I rode a bike in my preteen years 99% of the bikes had fat tires. Today I doubt there are any fat tired bikes sold because of the added surface friction/sqin that must be overcome before any movement can happen.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

foggysail said:


> I will soon be able to comment with experience sometime in February after storms. But wide tires vs skinny tires? Skinny tires the best? How did you come to that conclusion. OK, a skinny tire will have greater friction/sqin but there is a greater surface area on the pavement with a wider tire. Do you ever see race cars with skinny rear drive tires?
> 
> When I rode a bike in my preteen years 99% of the bikes had fat tires. Today I doubt there are any fat tired bikes sold because of the added surface friction/sqin that must be overcome before any movement can happen.



Race cars are not in snow
wider tires spin easier in the snow worse on ice
ariens went to the taller tires because they work better they have more downforce
wide tires in the snow on blowers or cars are useless


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

1132le said:


> Race cars are not in snow
> wider tires spin easier in the snow worse on ice
> ariens went to the taller tires because they work better they have more downforce
> wide tires in the snow on blowers or cars are useless


It all depends on the kind of snow, so what works for you will depend on where you live and what type of snow is typical for that area (as well as your surface under the snow to some extent). 

Wet snow (the kind that makes good snowballs), slush, etc. will favor narrow tires, as you want more contact pressure to dig through it and get some bite, provided it's not so deep that you'll just sink and get stuck (this kind of snow behaves kinda like mud). 

Dry, powdery snow that packs down very easily into a grippy hardpack (like you get when it's well below freezing) and ice behave more like pavement where you can't dig into it for grip, so a bigger contact patch is able to produce more grip.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

For what its worth, I have both tire sizes, 4.8 & 6.5", on my two Ariens and have used both on the same areas and haven't really noticed any difference.


Back in the 70's I had a 4x4 and if I didn't swap out my summer 11" wide tires for my 7.5" snow tires I would pay for it during the first heavy snowfall.


The wide tires wanted to climb up on the snow, then would have to dig down for traction whereas the narrower tires sliced right down to traction.


The problem I see with comparing vehicle tires to snow blower tires is that the tires aren't in front on the blower so they shouldn't have to do much digging down through any snow, which was just removed.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

performance tires are always wider, snow tires are better if narrower and taller, when winter comes those cars switch the profile to a narrower winter tire.
it goes against logic but wider tires suc on snow


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

knu2xs said:


> The problem I see with comparing vehicle tires to snow blower tires is that the tires aren't in front on the blower so they shouldn't have to do much digging down through any snow, which was just removed.



Excellent point !


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Wide or narrow.........I chucked my idea of changing the wheels on my brand new snowblower. One thing I was impressed with when I used it for the first time about a week ago to clear 2-3'' of slush is how heavy a 28 Pro is. It is much heavier than that of my long gone 32 Bolens which lived for years with a 12hp engine.


----------



## Scrounger (Nov 27, 2016)

trellis said:


> Here's where I ended with my chains for an Ariens 24 SHO 921050
> 
> I found that the Ariens tire chains #7260180 were too big and I'd likely have to do some clipping of links beyond the normal couple that are always included for adjustment. The tire on the 921050 and I believe all of the current Platinum is a KENDA 16-4.80-8. The recommended chains 7260180 are actually Peerless 1065356 which are designed for a wider tire than 4.80, even the Ariens website lists it for 16 X 5 AND 16 X 6.5 TIRES. Honestly with a little clipping it could be made to fit...but just ok. My guess is that they wanted a tire chain that would fit all of their current models up to the Pro line with a 6.50 diameter not just the 4.80 of the thinner Platinum line.
> 
> ...



I don't think the model 1065256 is available anylonger.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Scrounger said:


> I don't think the model 1065256 is available anylonger.


No guarantee but it may be this, if you go for it check to see if it's returnable:



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tire-Chain-Fits-Tire-size-4-00x4-80x8-4-00-4-80x8/548129871?athcpid=548129871&athpgid=athenaItemPage&athcgid=null&athznid=PWVUB&athieid=v0&athstid=CS004&athguid=4bf6820f-007-177842731fb859&athancid=null&athena=true



and the chain tightener:



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Medium-Snow-Blower-Garden-Tractor-Rubber-Tire-Chain-Tighteners/373794976


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Sorry, looks like it's different, but similar. Both are still listed on Peerless website:






Peerless | Max Trac Snowblower & Garden Tractor Tire Chains







www.peerlesschain.com










Peerless | Max Trac Snowblower & Garden Tractor Tire Chains







www.peerlesschain.com


----------

